# Focal



## chasn (Nov 13, 2012)

In case interested people haven't seen it, the latest beta of Focal for Mac was released yesterday - I for one was having connection problems which now seem to be resolved


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to know, thanks!

I was unable to connect to my 1D X, I got an email response yesterday from FoCal's tech support saying the new release should fix it, haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 13, 2012)

Not to hijack you Mac boys thread here... but does anyone know if there's a fix for the automated calibration not running on the 1Dx/ 5d3? (In windows?)


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Not to hijack you Mac boys thread here... but does anyone know if there's a fix for the automated calibration not running on the 1Dx/ 5d3? (In windows?)


I thought that was said to be a missing Canon API call...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

rpt said:


> I thought that was said to be a missing Canon API call...



That was my understanding, as well.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny how they say there are no bugs in the release. Mine can't find my 5D3 serial number 1/2 the time and it quits on me 1/3 of the time. 
fwiw, I have a fast Mac with a Windows Focal Pro license.


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Funny how they say there are no bugs in the release. Mine can't find my 5D3 serial number 1/2 the time and it quits on me 1/3 of the time.
> fwiw, I have a fast Mac with a Windows Focal Pro license.


No bugs in a software product? LOL! That is head-in-the-sand marketing speak


----------



## K-amps (Nov 13, 2012)

rpt said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hijack you Mac boys thread here... but does anyone know if there's a fix for the automated calibration not running on the 1Dx/ 5d3? (In windows?)
> ...



Well.... Did Canon implement it (or would that be a Firmware change) ?


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2012)

K-amps said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...


1. Yes I think it will be a firmware change. That is what FoCal said just before releasing their version for the 5D3. Take a look at http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/41081464
2. No I don't believe Canon has stated that it has been implemented


----------

